# Custom alligator pen AUCTION to benifit Mrs. Miller



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

Bill has generously stepped up and is donating a custom made Alligator jaw pen. You will be able to choose the color combination with bill him self. 100% of your money will go strait to help Mrs Miller. Please take the time to read a little about her story.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=495752

The auction starts now and will end on Monday 5/27/2013 at 8pm
Please let me know if you have any questions and thank you in advance


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

Not sure if this is how it is supposed to work, but I'll start with a bid of $50.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Eric is in control and will keep the thread and auction bids. Please place any bid in this thread so everyone can see it and know what to bid. Once this ends, Eric will collect the funds and send me a notice of the winner. I will work with that member on the pen.

Good luck and Thanks


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Somebody is going to get an absolute work of art. Makes a Mont Blanc kinda look cheap...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

$100


----------



## Claudia's Daughter (May 22, 2013)

*We are so blessed! Thank you*



bill said:


> Eric is in control and will keep the thread and auction bids. Please place any bid in this thread so everyone can see it and know what to bid. Once this ends, Eric will collect the funds and send me a notice of the winner. I will work with that member on the pen.
> 
> Good luck and Thanks


Bill I cannot find the words... Thank you....:butterfly


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

$125


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

$150


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

$150


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

175


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

$200


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

$210


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

$215


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

$220


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

ReelWork said:


> Somebody is going to get an absolute work of art. Makes a Mont Blanc kinda look cheap...


x2 - I've got one and it's NICE.


----------



## NWPescador (Jun 8, 2007)

250


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

wow guys I set the auction to end on monday because i though this auction would move by 1's and 5's. You guys and girls have really amazed me. Thanks again.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

They don't play around....this is not ebay


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Is it a rollerball or ballpoint?


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

255


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

260


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

JShupe said:


> Is it a rollerball or ballpoint?


Its a rollerball


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Rollerball. Wow
$265


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

$500.00


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

uuummmh?


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Can't touch that bid right now!


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

uuummmh? 

Me too Chickenboy. And I do not place bids against a man that has a boat that costs more than I make in a year. Heck of a good cause though. Well done Empty Pockets.


----------



## Claudia's Daughter (May 22, 2013)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> $500.00


You must be an angelðŸ˜‡ thank you so much


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

We need more pens for us po' folks.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Dang!!!!! I need to think a little longer on that bid. Way to step it up to help someone out.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*I like rollerballs*

. Heck why not a gator pen!!

$550.


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

There may be a bunch of bickering throughout the board on occasion....but there are some first class folks on here that I'm not sure you could find anywhere else!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

For us guys with the shallower pockets, I have another deal going. The next twenty $20+ donations for Mrs. Miller will receive a aluminum trailer tag bracket with reflective sticker. After posting the donation in post #1 on the sticky thread with your name, PM me your address & I will mail ASAP.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

WOW !!!!...Looks like when the sun goes down the 'heavy hitters' come out of the bushes...Congrats and thanks to all of the bidders. Seen a lot of pen auctions here on 2C but never one that shot up like this one. As a fellow wood mangler I bet ol' Bill is sittin' in the corner, stunned.. Great generosity from Bill and all of the bidders... Kudos to all....


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

^^^ bill isnt the only one sitting in the corner stunned


----------



## Claudia's Daughter (May 22, 2013)

^^{AMAZED**^^ 

It is a blessing how everyone has come together to support a cause. To support a woman, a mother, a grandmother, a teacher's aide. To support someone you don't know is, to me, quite like having faith and living it. I wish there was something I could do to show you all how blessed you have made us feel. Please known that you all matter. With much respect, Del í ½í¸Š


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

This is just another in the many threads on 2cool that make me feel proud to be a member. Big hearts always willing, ready and able to step up to help.


----------



## Claudia's Daughter (May 22, 2013)

*Please put 2cool on donation page*

If you make a donation to mama's page please remember to put "2cool" in the comments so we know where you are from. Thank you so much for the help you are giving . ~ Del


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

i think jshupe may have bullied the rest of the table out of the pot lol. well played sir.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

mustangeric said:


> i think jshupe may have bullied the rest of the table out of the pot lol. well played sir.


you will be surprised... Trod is known to get in the PINK wine on the weekend and he might come up with a bid from the nail chair!!!

I firmly feel the bidding isn't done..

Come on men did you read this ladies story? She isn't just your average run of the mill lady this woman is a super hero!!

let's help her out.

JS


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

^^^ thank you you guys that will not be around this weekend be safe and have fun.


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

Think it is time to get it going again $575


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Just for my buddy JShupe... I'm in for $650 if he will go with me to get a pedi!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

You bet I will!!! Can I get my diet come in a zin glass?

$700 for the lovely lady. 

Come on gents lets go!!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

JShupe said:


> You bet I will!!! Can I get my diet come in a zin glass?
> 
> $700 for the lovely lady.
> 
> Come on gents lets go!!!!


Say what??? LOL

Good job everyone!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Blake I think you said I was girly for getting pedicures, I think you have a huge VJ if you don't bid on this pen big boy!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

trodery said:


> Blake I think you said I was girly for getting pedicures, I think you have a huge VJ if you don't bid on this pen big boy!


I have a couple of them buddy... You need a loaner? LOL


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Not like this one Blake... This is a CLAUDIA PEN!!! 

There will only ever be one like this lady I read of.

Get in on this pods!!!

Jode~


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

JShupe said:


> Not like this one Blake... *This is a CLAUDIA PEN*!!!
> 
> There will only ever be one like this lady I read of.
> 
> ...


Correct! 1 of 1


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

If all you have of the auction pens is "a couple" you are a girl!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

bill said:


> Correct! 1 of 1


I wasn't referring to the pen guys...LOL

That pen is gorgeous Bill.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Them ain't no gators!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Oh yeah, that don't even show the ones I gave away.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> If all you have of the auction pens is "a couple" you are a girl!


You do have one of mine. The one at 9 O'clock position


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

you guys crack me up.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I guess I'm too familiar with Facebook... I keep looking for the "like" button for these post!


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

the like button is green here.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

I like you Trod


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

^^^ I feel a hug coming on soon


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Lol, you is crazy!


----------



## psnider22 (Jul 2, 2010)

I could use a pen to match my boots. $750 for a good cause. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Claudia's Daughter (May 22, 2013)

psnider22 said:


> I could use a pen to match my boots. $750 for a good cause.
> 
> I am so touched by the kindness and unconditional acceptance of my Mama. Thank you for your very generous bid. Claudia's Daughter ~ Del


----------



## psnider22 (Jul 2, 2010)

Many women within my family tree suffer from breast cancer, including my mother. I know $750 isn't a lot in the whole scheme of thins but I hope it helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

I like your style psnider22!!!


----------



## psnider22 (Jul 2, 2010)

JShupe said:


> I like your style psnider22!!!


 :cheers:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Two plate brackets headed to millertym_1978 for his $50 donation! :cheers:


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Monday might be like the ending of an EBay auction.....


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

Hey guys and gals i just wanted to share a pictures of mrs. miller her late husband joe and 4 of the grandchildren she raised.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

WOW i just read the story!! always wanted a gator pen and what a great cause 850.00


----------



## Claudia's Daughter (May 22, 2013)

Wow! I am blown away again. You guys are amazing! Thank you so very much. Bless you all for your selfless responses. ~ Del


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Eric I just donated $100.00 as I don't need nor apparently can't afford an alligator pen! May God Bless Mrs. Miller! Maybe Santa will bring me a 2cool t-shirt or something! Also may God Bless each and everyone on this fine board!


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

$1000


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

chickenboy said:


> $1000


i knew that was coming !! awesome guys!:work:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

WOW!!!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

driftfish20 said:


> Eric I just donated $100.00 as I don't need nor apparently can't afford an alligator pen! May God Bless Mrs. Miller! Maybe Santa will bring me a 2cool t-shirt or something! Also may God Bless each and everyone on this fine board!


i'm in as well. i was hoping for another pen to bid on, but i would be no match. when situations like these arise on here, i am always taken aback from the generosity on this board.

Great job, 2cool! You did it again!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Dang Jode! I guess these good old boys done outbid us!


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

1100.00


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Bill. Please go ahead and mail the Gator pen to the following address. 
Chickenboy
709 Warsaw
Bayou Vista, TX 77563

$1200.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Why did you have to say that? atleast its a good cause!

1500.00


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very impressed with everyone! Very kind


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)




----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dang that was easy! Looks like that pen will be going to south texas!
Don Moffitt
po box 1141
Freer Tx
78357

Come on guy let raise some money here!! has anyone posted this on the hunting fourm? Where's Holden and the rest of the south texas guy's he's not bidding? Heck we've had 6-8 inches of rain we'll save 1500.oo dollars a month in protein pellets lets put it to a good cause!!!!!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

trodery said:


> Dang Jode! I guess these good old boys done outbid us!


I knew the whiskey would start flowing sometime this weekend!!.

Auction ends Monday Mr Dude w all due respect.

It ain't over until the pink wine is poured.

Starting to throw addresses up there how brash.

What else you have South Texas, lets raise some money for this angel.

$1600


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL.... I think I may go get a bottle of that Pink Zinfandel and throw it up for auction!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> LOL.... I think I may go get a bottle of that Pink Zinfandel and throw it up for auction!


$100.00 on the Zinfandel (whatever the hell that is)...and I can't even drink no mo'....


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Neither do I tortuga!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> $100.00 on the Zinfandel (whatever the hell that is)...and I can't even drink no mo'....


I'll go a buck-fitty if it includes a topless manicure!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

JShupe said:


> Neither do I tortuga!!!


LOL.. I wuz just about your age when MY brain finally kicked in too, Cap'n Shupe.....

Oh...and...BlackJack...I don't think you really wanna see me topless.. and I sure as heck ain't getting involved in nobody's 'manicure'... Guess I better kick it to two hunnert to avoid any horror like that.....


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Mine kicked in 7 yrs ago... 3/7/2006.

Where's that south Texas deer dude?? 

Come on


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

I did'nt start the address thing!! that would be the post before mine!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Chickenboy brash? Heck everybody knows that already. This is about helping Mama. 

I'll be back.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

This has been in my head since last night


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

lol


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Here is what I am willing to do for *Mama*, _Claudia's Mother_. *I am in for $1000 no matter what.* In other words whoever bids the highest for the pen - *they get $1000 from me-the Brash Chickenboy.* For example, the current highest bid is $1600. If the bidder accepts it - *I will send them $1000.* Thus they are only out of pocket $600. The highest bidder gets the pen.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

It's about whiskey time I am sure...


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

*Just call it Chicken Insurance. I am willing to pay your $1000 deductible - no questions asked.*


----------



## kevina1 (Apr 29, 2010)

1750.00
Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

:clover:


kevina1 said:


> 1750.00
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


That a way Kevin!!!!


----------



## Claudia's Daughter (May 22, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Claudia's Daughter said:


> Wow!


*Claudia your Wows are appreciated.* But not necessary at this time. Monday at 8PM, maybe a wow or 2 will be appreciated. I have reread the original post about your Mother multiple times. Every time I read it, my own Mother comes to mind. God bless her soul.

The 2cool family is the most awesome group I have ever been apart of.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'll take the Chicken Insurance plan for $1000!

My bid is $2000!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Who needs whiskey when ya have the pink!!!

That a way trod!!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

trodery said:


> I'll take the Chicken Insurance plan for $1000!
> 
> My bid is $2000!


I had a PM asking me to clarify my bid... I guess it is a bit confusing!

Chickenboy's $1000 plus my $1000 is the $2000 bid I placed, so I guess you boys that already bid it up over, $1700 if you added the Chickenboy insurance your bid would be $2700.

Sorry for confusing anyone... Blame the Jack Daniels!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Sorry for confusing anyone... Blame the Jack Daniels![/QUOTE]

I understood you.... Don't be going all manly man now with the Jack brother... Embrace the pink my man.

If your scared get a dog!!!!



JS


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

JShupe said:


> Sorry for confusing anyone... Blame the Jack Daniels!


I understood you.... Don't be going all manly man now with the Jack brother... Embrace the pink my man.

If your scared get a dog!!!!



JS[/QUOTE]

Perhaps a poodle this time T-Rod. Y'all could go get your nails done together & get matching polish! :cheers:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man..this 'insurance' thang has my old brain spinning...

Who has the top bid now ?? Kevin or Trod ?


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

kevina1 said:


> 1750.00
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


Kevina1 is this bid with the chicken ins.?
750 you and 1000.00 chickenboy = 1750.00

OR is it
1750 you plus 1000.00 chickenboy = 2750.00


----------



## kevina1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Mine was with chickens insurance. Trod outbid me.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

Trod is the currently leader at 2k with the chicken ins.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Trod is da bomb


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

That's chicken**** lol!!! ))


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Sure hope I didn't complicate things. Not my intention. Y'all bid as you feel lead to. Again I will give the higher bidder $1K to help the bidder out. Trodery bid $2000. Trodery gives the sweet lady $2000. I give Trodery $1000.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

If these big boys will come back with their buds and the insurance the lovely lady would receive $2600


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

The chickenboy insurance may have confused them lol


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

^^^^ I was just kidding is the whisky flowing yet?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Surly that didn't confuse them!


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

I got my dinner and sat down at the computer to but no one else showed up for the party.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

5, 4, 3, 2, .......


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

Guys and gals I want to personally thank everyone for their bid and their participation. This money will go along way to help a woman that truly deserves and needs the help. Thank you very much.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Where do I send the check Eric?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Congrats, Trod...good man...good cause...

Shore hope you got a few bucks left.. "Round 2" has just commenced...LOL


----------



## Claudia's Daughter (May 22, 2013)

I am in awe of the kindness you all have shown my Mama and my family. We will never find adequate words to express our gratitude. We have been greatly honored by all of '2cool' . My Mama said that she wants to thank you all herself but she is a little overwhelmed emotionally right now. She asked that you all check back in a day or so when she is feeling a little better and can express her thanks. Again... Thank you. Thank you. Thank you ~Del Claudia's daughter.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Great job Terry!
I feel I am blessed to be a part of 2cool!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

great job, Trod!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Nice job Trod.... I got caught outside w a neighbor... The next pedi is on me big boy!! 

JS


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Congrats!

Router went out this afternoon so I missed it.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

JShupe said:


> Nice job Trod.... I got caught outside w a neighbor... The next pedi is on me big boy!!
> 
> JS


let me know when this is going to happen and both of yours are on me.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

mustangeric said:


> let me know when this is going to happen and both of yours are on me.


make sure you take pictures (of the ladies).


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Ha ha ha!

I'm going to setup a 2cool day at the nail salon!


----------

